# Toro 721/821 Knob Handle Loose No More!



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

For those Toro 721/821 owners that have struggled w the handle knobs loosening and falling off during operation AND subsequently losing them, I finally “fixed” it…simply a $0.53 cent lock washer! All tight and no longer concerned about finding/losing parts in the snow! Your welcome Toro - add this to your parts list!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Deja vu mon frere.









Toro 721/821 Handle Knob Fix!


For those Toro 721/821 owners that have struggled w the handle knobs loosening and falling off during operation AND subsequently losing them, I finally “fixed” it…simply a $0.53 cent lock washer keeps the knob from vibrating off. Thanks Toro…add it to your parts list. Still love this machine...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## fjb730 (Feb 20, 2021)

aa335 said:


> Deja vu mon frere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui!


----------

